# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  توقيــع يــآ آهـل الخيــر ..

## عنيده

السسلآم .. 


لــو سمحتــوى الآ يقدر يســوي لــي توقيــع لآ يبخــل .. 

بغيته عن ثورتنــآ ثوره 14 فبرآير .. 
وانتون وابدآعكــم .. 


بغيــت فيهـ نكــي عنيده .. 
وهذي العبارهـ ..
و آل آميــهـ و آل خليفــهـ ولدوآ نفــس السقيفهـ .. 


وآي سؤآل موجودهـ .. 
و اتمنــى لــو تقدرون هاليــوميـن .. 

موفقيــن لكل خيــر ..

----------


## روح الحزن

راح احاول بس ما اوعدك بشي

----------


## روح الحزن

عنيده غناتي هذا التوقيع 
هو ضخم شوي بس انتي صغريه على الحجم اللي تبيه
يارب يعجبك

----------

